# E31 spark plugs holes have oil in them



## rickard681 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi-
I went to change spark plugs in my '97 840Ci and noticed all the plug holes have oil in them. I guess I need to change the valve cover gaskets and?
does anyone know of a decent writeup, preferably with pics, of the procedure for replacing the gaskets, what gaskets are needed and a good source?
I have seen write ups for many other DIY progects on the M62 E31 and they make the job so much easier.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## PETER NEWMAN (Mar 3, 2010)

Oil in the spark plug holes is a common problem and it's due to the rubber gaskets which sits around the spark plug holes leaking oil and it must be fixed as oil will cause the spark plugs to mis fire, You must remove the cam covers to gain access to these gaskets, Replacing the cam covers can be a pig to do it and the only way to do it is to undo the lower engine mounting bolts and place a trolley jack underneath the engine with a piece of wood between the jack & the sump and then slowly jack up the engine until the cam covers will drop into place over the heads without dislodging the gaskets. Some people recommend glueing the cam cover gaskets to the cam covers before lowering them into place but I prefer to place the gaskets on the heads and then lower the cam covers very very carefully onto the heads making SURE that you do not dislodge the rear half moon shaped part of the cover gasket. Then tighten all the cover bolts and then lower the engine and tighten the engine mounting bolts. It is always worth dropping the lower sump and checking that the oil pump bolts are tight as these can work loose which can cause a lack of oil pressure.


----------



## TxGr8White (Jan 11, 2010)

PETER NEWMAN said:


> Oil in the spark plug holes is a common problem and it's due to the rubber gaskets which sits around the spark plug holes leaking oil and it must be fixed as oil will cause the spark plugs to mis fire, You must remove the cam covers to gain access to these gaskets, Replacing the cam covers can be a pig to do it and the only way to do it is to undo the lower engine mounting bolts and place a trolley jack underneath the engine with a piece of wood between the jack & the sump and then slowly jack up the engine until the cam covers will drop into place over the heads without dislodging the gaskets. Some people recommend glueing the cam cover gaskets to the cam covers before lowering them into place but I prefer to place the gaskets on the heads and then lower the cam covers very very carefully onto the heads making SURE that you do not dislodge the rear half moon shaped part of the cover gasket. Then tighten all the cover bolts and then lower the engine and tighten the engine mounting bolts. It is always worth dropping the lower sump and checking that the oil pump bolts are tight as these can work loose which can cause a lack of oil pressure.


Boy am I glad I have an 850! No trolley jack required to remove the valve covers on the V12...


----------

